

HiredNext v2.0 released - jerryblack
http://hirednext.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/hirednext-v2-0-released/

======
JohnTitus
I looked into doing an app in this area awhile back, and found that there is a
ton of competition that do very similar things to your site. As a way to stand
out, perhaps consider doing more 'artistic' resumes - meaning ones that really
jump out at you. Some quick googling results are below. There are a LOT of
examples out there. It would require a lot more work to program/design, but
since you're exporting to PDF and not Word, it should be doable and would be a
big draw over the other online-resume sites.

<http://bit.ly/gQrgQ6> <http://bit.ly/9rmVYu> <http://bit.ly/hI5bFm>

------
Aidan
It's a cool idea and I think you're on the right track, but the interface
leaves a lot to be desired: a) Most of this information is on LinkedIn,
where's the integration? b) Not everyone lives in the USA, why would you
impose that on your users? c) The edit resume interface is cludgy to the point
of being unusable in Chrome.

------
hortonew
'proffesional' spelled wrong on the front page under number 1, fyi

~~~
jerryblack
corrected, thanks!

